# Smoothies



## dmgalley

I am so fascinated by the whole flat coat, straight coat, wavy coat, curly coat Cockapoo thing that I had some fun with it today. 
Once you see several smoothies at birth and add they grow it gets easier to tell.
As you may or may not know a curly mom can have a smooth baby just as a smooth mom can have a curly baby.
Here's some fun pictures.


----------



## dmgalley

Fun right.... Or at least interesting.


----------



## Lindor

Very interesting. Thanks Donna. I really would have thought that the pup wearing the blue coat would have been a wavy coat as he has some wave going on when he was younger on his legs.


----------



## Marzi

It is interesting .... I think that there is something not only about the muzzle hair and how it grows but also the quality of the coat on their back....
I'm no expert, but I think you can tell and I think it is easier to tell one puppy against litter mates. 
I think what I look for in pups around 4 weeks of age is not only muzzle fluff, but also around the eyes - if you can see totally round eyes (ie no hair growing up, from the muzzle, down or around) I would be looking more closely and considering the thickness of coat elsewhere ie along the back and also across the top of the head because I would suspect that the pup may go on to be open faced. 
Cricket puppy is totally smorgeously D) gorgeous and cuddly - as an adult her coat is super abundant everywhere apart from on her muzzle. You can not call her a smoothie 
Some of the other smoothie mums have a much flatter coat - although possibly that is because they have been hand stripped?
I think that some of the american spaniel x poodle smoothies have a real look of an English working cocker - much lighter in the body and coat with smaller ears.
If you look at say the chinese crested the coat genetics and variations are weird with lots of variation in the amount of hair on the hairless as well as the powderpuff variety. Obviously completely different genetics - but interesting as a distraction to getting on with my work!!!


----------



## dmgalley

I honestly did not think Lily was going to be smooth. Annette sent off for a DNA test and I still didn't believe it.


----------



## Janey153

This is an interesting thread as barney's coat is quote bizarre! He's smooth coated, though I didn't realise that when I chose him as some of you know, but the top half of his back is darker and getting wavy, and his sides are paler, shorter and straight. It's a bit of a bizarre look, though he's still lovely of course, but I wonder how he will turn out. Hopefully not as lopsided as he appears now at just over 5 months!


----------



## Marzi

Bless Barney - he is growing a nice thick mane to keep him warm in the winter time - you'll have to rename him Leo or Simba or Clarence


----------



## lady amanda

AWE!! look at baby cricket and lilly!!!

Donna and I debated and debated over wether or not cricket would be a smoothie or not. when her little horns poped up I thought for sure she would fluff...but that muzzle never grew. lol. she has little wiskers now too. 

I cant wait to see what Lilly will look like.
There are so many different kinds of smoothies too, and open faced, smooth heads and mop tops! supre interesting, and I for sure can not guess as a pup.


----------



## Janey153

Simba! Haha! I do hope it evens out eventually or he's going to look very weird with a top heavy back looking like a bad toupee!


----------



## DB1

just trim Barney like the Portuguese water dogs in show trim! (hair front of body, clipped off at the back), Donna I think what your pictures have shown is that it is really hard to predict, (didn't realise a DNA test could tell you), Dudley was pretty smooth at under 6 weeks (I have pic's from breeder on e-mail but can;t share them), even at 7 weeks when I first saw him he was smooth compared to some but did have a wavy back and some face fluff going on by then, the first pictures are of him at about 9 weeks then just a few days later you can see his fluffy 'monkey face' beginning


----------



## Janey153

Barney has a mohican look about him! Dudley looks fluffier on the face than Barney ever did, though their ears are similar. It all seems impossible to predict, unless perhaps you know what to look for, which perhaps I didn't when I first saw him - at 2 or 3 weeks!


----------



## DB1

Janey153 said:


> Barney has a mohican look about him! Dudley looks fluffier on the face than Barney ever did, though their ears are similar. It all seems impossible to predict, unless perhaps you know what to look for, which perhaps I didn't when I first saw him - at 2 or 3 weeks!


it is fluffier here but it really wasn't at 6 weeks, but then not many of them are, I always thought I would be able to tell from about 6/7 weeks, but seeing Donna's pictures has made me realize that i probably couldn't for sure.


----------



## Lindor

Maggie was pretty smooth too when she was little. In fact up until I saw her in person, I worried about whether or not she would have a fluffy coat. Pics of her are 4 weeks, 6 weeks and 8 weeks.


----------



## Janey153

You can see at 8 weeks she's going to be fluffy I think?
Barney looked fluffier as a young pup, then smoother, now a bit of both!

Here he is at a few weeks, 6 weeks and last month


----------



## Janey153

And right now!


----------



## Goosey

Barneys looking lovely Lou, got quiet a Demi wave there! He's looking like my Lucy's cocker spaniel she had  x


----------



## Lindor

Janey153 said:


> You can see at 8 weeks she's going to be fluffy I think?
> 
> Barney looked fluffier as a young pup, then smoother, now a bit of both!
> 
> Here he is at a few weeks, 6 weeks and last month


Yes and even at 6 weeks she's starting to get fluffy all over.

Interesting, Barney's head is wavy at 6 weeks yet his legs are smooth and now his head is smooth. Can't hardly wait to see how he'll look in another few months.


----------



## Janey153

Goosey said:


> Barneys looking lovely Lou, got quiet a Demi wave there! He's looking like my Lucy's cocker spaniel she had  x


Yes, a demi wave! And very similar to Lucy's cocker spaniel ☺


----------



## Janey153

Lindor said:


> Yes and even at 6 weeks she's starting to get fluffy all over.
> 
> Interesting, Barney's head is wavy at 6 weeks yet his legs are smooth and now his head is smooth. Can't hardly wait to see how he'll look in another few months.


It's intriguing innit?!


----------



## dmgalley

Here is Lily and her brothers. They are very curly.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

I'd put Cricket in the general smoothie category. I guess I think smoothies tend to favor the cocker side a little more and I think Crickets fluff is only because Amanda does such a great job with keeping their coat long. But Cricket is spitting image (curls and all) to the cockers I've seen. Adorable!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill

It is interesting Donna, and whilst Lola has an open face, I don't class her as a true smoothie as her coat is not smooth, but a mixture of fluffy with defined curls in places. I still call her my smoothie though because of her smoooooth face.


----------



## RuthMill

Nina's coat is funny - she has very thick wavy coat but it can look textured but glossy all at the same time. She's definitely not smooth but she does look like she blow dries her hair straight every day then it kinks up with the atmosphere  

Her face is another story. Full on fluff monster requiring trims every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Marzi

Come on Ruth - you can't do descriptive posts like that - we (I) need photos


----------



## RuthMill

I just came back on because I had a feeling you would be looking a pic Marzi!!!


----------



## RuthMill

Here you go Marzi. Ignore the unkempt look. Now that we live in the country we've gone a bit, let's say, rustic! Haha!! Me included.


----------



## RuthMill

Another... Sorry on phone and I can only do 1 at a time


----------



## RuthMill

With a friend.. Lily. She's their lovely walker's doggy. They all go together as they are all same size. Lily likes to be in the middle at all times


----------



## Janey153

Barney's strange hair is longer on top and shorter at the sides, a bit like this...


----------



## RuthMill

Sorry now I'm on a roll


----------



## RuthMill

Nina needed a haircut so much here lol. So cute though...


----------



## RuthMill

Bedtime shot...


----------



## RuthMill

Last one. Although, I have so many more. It's just a pain uploading this way lol. I'm taking over the thread and I feel bad. Donna!!! Blame Marzi!!!


----------



## Marzi

Lovely lovely pics 
Thank you Ruth.
Nina has got so big.... How much does she weigh and how tall is she?
Lola... I do love her, her mummies should let her grow her fringe a bit longer! I miss her flicks...


----------



## RuthMill

Marzi - Nina as all fluff and no substance! She weighs 7kgs and is 10 inches to the shoulder. Still a smidge shorter than Lola who is closer to 11 inches and 9kgs. 

Lola's fringe makes her eyes water - though it's prob quite long just now!!


----------



## dmgalley

Ruth I love the girls. I could look at them all day! I really wanted a Lola/cricket coat but I'm not getting that.
I am also at a loss to categorize them. The Cockapoo uk site said there are four coat types. 
Flat looks like Lily. No facial furnishings and a light feathery coat.
Straight looks like Nina. They have facial furnishings but the coat is strait like the blow out you mentioned.
Wavy like Jake facial furnishing unless mom cuts it off and a nice wavy coat.
And curly the very curly poodle type coat. So where are cricket and Lola?
Most poos have bad hair days. Tink had bad ear days.


----------



## bearthecockapoo

I am loving all these smoothie pictures! Each and every one is gorgeous!


----------



## Tinman

Think looks like Barney the Brighton cockapoo - although he is growing a curl on his back.... Any updated pictures Lou?


----------



## Marzi

Ruth needs to post a 4 month old Lola pic 
Actually any Lola pic is fine by me...


----------



## RuthMill

I don't know Donna. I think Lily's coat looks a lot like Lola's at a young age. I could be wrong as pictures aren't entirely accurate but it took Lola an awfully long time to develop any length to her body coat. Lily's ears really remind me of Lola. Will go fetch some young pics xx


----------



## RuthMill

Okay so these are roughly 4 months. Then at the end an 18 month when her cost was at its longest before the worst of the matting started and we started having her groomed regularly and kept shorter.


----------



## RuthMill

Another one... Cutest pink belly ever. Took her years to grow belly hair. Now it's going grey under there.


----------



## RuthMill

Last one... Poor girl. What was I thinking??


----------



## RuthMill

Couldn't resist this little 4 month beauty...


----------



## dmgalley

I'm hoping Ruth but she will be a stunner either way. Nina xoxo


----------



## lady amanda

Cricket doesnt have hair on her pink belly either! neat to know Lola's eventually came in! lol


----------



## RuthMill

Donna, can't you see the resemblance in the first pic?


----------



## Marzi

We need Cricket 4 month pics too and Barney.
Lola is totally gorgeous at 4 months, looking deceptively serene even then. Her legs look as if they had quite well developed fluff even then.
Tink looks as if she has more chicken fluff head hair now than Lola had at 4 months.
Nina  such a little munchkin.


----------



## RuthMill

lady amanda said:


> Cricket doesnt have hair on her pink belly either! neat to know Lola's eventually came in! lol


Even if it is grey lol


----------



## dmgalley

Lola had longer legs. Lily will be four months next week.


----------



## RuthMill

I'm loving Barney!!!


----------



## Janey153

Tinman said:


> Think looks like Barney the Brighton cockapoo - although he is growing a curl on his back.... Any updated pictures Lou?


Here he is at around 4 months 



















And now with curly back!


----------



## Janey153

And yesterday...


----------



## Butterfly

Janey153 said:


> And yesterday...


I think he is gorgeous - but curious what breed was his mum / dad is barney f1 ?


----------



## Janey153

Barney is an F2. There are a couple of identical looking cockapoos on a Facebook forum, so I know he isn't a freak!


----------



## Goosey

Janey153 said:


> Barney is an F2. There are a couple of identical looking cockapoos on a Facebook forum, so I know he isn't a freak!


Never a freak he's lovely, we all love barney x


----------



## RuthMill

Barney is a lovely Cockapoo. How boring would the world be if we were all the same?


----------



## Janey153

Goosey said:


> Never a freak he's lovely, we all love barney x


He's having a bit of a freakish morning right now!  x


----------



## Goosey

Janey153 said:


> He's having a bit of a freakish morning right now!  x


Aren't we all  x


----------



## Tinman

Ahh Barney is adorable, if I'm out on an what I call an extended public walk (forest, country park etc) I can immediately spot a smoothie cockapoo, I look upon them similar to a breed which has a long hair or a wire hair variation ie a daschund, pointer or a terrier.
All adorable and all full of individual character x


----------



## Butterfly

My friend as just got a girl cockapoo she is sweet we think she maybe a smoothie ( breeder said so )


----------



## RuthMill

Tinman said:


> Ahh Barney is adorable, if I'm out on an what I call an extended public walk (forest, country park etc) I can immediately spot a smoothie cockapoo, I look upon them similar to a breed which has a long hair or a wire hair variation ie a daschund, pointer or a terrier.
> All adorable and all full of individual character x


Exactly Tracey. Still a Cockapoo. You know my feelings on this 

I also find it easy to spot them.


----------



## Marzi

You know my opinion too :love-eyes: Lola showed me just how amazingly beautiful smoothies are


----------



## dmgalley

It's funny they are not very popular here. Cockapoo breeders often treat smoothies like pure bred breeders treat cockapoos. 
When I have Lily out, people who don't know she is a poo go crazy over her. Then a lot of poo people say oh not like any poo I've seen and walk away. I think she is amazing.


----------



## Janey153

Donna, that second photo is hilarious!


----------



## Lindor

A bit young to start smoking don't you think.


----------



## DB1

They are so sweet, its obvious when you know what they are but not always so easy to recognise, got one in our village now. I see on groomers fb groups occasionally that they post a pic of a smoothie and says 'owner recon's this is a cockapoo!'.


----------



## RuthMill

It's just pure ignorance. One day the smoothie will be recognised in its own right just like other different coated breeds. People are just ignorant, judgemental, self righteous etc etc.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

I just think Lilly looks like a little mini Lexi without the extra fur on the face. And her coloring - gorgeous!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharNC

We have had our smoothie for just a month and the range of comments and reactions is all over the place. Everyone has loved him and thinks he is adorable. I am sure his personality helps with that as well and being a puppy. lol

In terms of looks I get a few different reactions. The Vet thought he was an Irish Setter. When I said cockapoo he was surprised and said wow he looks just like an irish setter.

I get people who tell me he is not a cockapoo. That he must be mixed with more than a cocker and poodle. Like maybe a dotson ( i am guessing that is coming from his color). His parentage is to the English Cocker rather than American and most people on this side of the pond are only familiar with the American cocker. Is the only theory I have on why they argue that.

I also get alot of people who say he is not a cockapoo that tell me no he is a cocker spaniel and why did I not cut his tail. hahaha

Only the groomer so far said she could see the cockapoo in him and that the English cocker makes sense in terms of his look when she asked what his parents were. Everyone else either argues or looks like i am crazy.

Here is a few pictures of him. What do you guys think? The mixed reactions always make me second guess my understanding of who he is. But I don't really care as I love that guy so much already.


----------



## dmgalley

I think omg he is adorable!


----------



## Janey153

He looks like Barney!


----------



## Marzi

Pinto is the most gorgeous colour and he has massive Dumbo ears like Dot 
Cute as cute can be


----------



## RuthMill

He's the absolute beautifulest (I know I made up a word) boy!!! What a gorgeous poo!!!


----------



## Adrenb3

Anyone have any guesses on whether this little girl (blue collar) will be a smoothie or not? She is an F2, pics taken at 3 weeks old. I know it is probably too soon to tell!


----------



## CharNC

I am by no means an expert and I am sure some people can help you. But I thought maybe two pictures of Pinto at a young age may help. 

Pinto the the 2nd from the left in this photo.









Pinto is the red one looking towards the camera with the other red puppy resting on top of him. You can tell here how he is much different in terms of coat from his siblings.


----------



## Marzi

Hi Adrenb3 I'm no expert either but I think your blue collar girl looks as if her coat is not going to be smooth - more full fleecy and curly... but I reckon Donna is the one who will give you the best opinion. What does the breeder think?
Pinto was gorgeous as a tiny pup too


----------



## dmgalley

My best guess she is not smooth. You can already see what I like to call the owling around her eyes. This is Lily at birth, around two weeks, four weeks and now. 
The last picture is Jake at five weeks. You can see his "owl" eyes.


----------



## Janey153

Barney just gets stranger and stranger looking!


----------



## dmgalley

I love Barney's wavy coat! I just took this picture of Lil


----------



## Butterfly

dmgalley said:


> My best guess she is not smooth. You can already see what I like to call the owling around her eyes. This is Lily at birth, around two weeks, four weeks and now.
> The last picture is Jake at five weeks. You can see his "owl" eyes.


I am confused - I just cannot tell - I must be missing something ! We get our boy in November he is 3 weeks old I have no idea what he will be - but he's adorable


----------



## Adrenb3

Thanks everyone for your replies! You all have adorable poos! My breeder isn't certain as so far they all look relatively the same, but I think Lola looks most cocker. But who knows! Either way I am happy...4 weeks to go!


----------



## Okiboo

Hi I have a 12 week old girl, her mum is a clumber spaniel and her dad a standard poodle. All the litter had wavy hair except the one we chose. She has wavy ears and straight hair elsewhere. Do you think she will stay like that or will she become wavy as she gets her adult coat? Love her to bits


----------



## RuthMill

Ah she's just lovely. What is her name? She looks like she's going to be smooth flat coated with wispy feathered legs. What a face!! Beautiful.


----------



## Okiboo

Her name is poppy and she is really sweet :heart_eyes::heart_eyes:


----------



## Marzi

Oh I do love a clumber spaniel - I haven't seen one around for ages.
As a child I had a book that was a collection of short stories one of which was called 'The Clumber Pup' - it was my favourite story, I think it was by Eleanor Farjeon....

I digress. Poppy is gorgeous


----------



## RuthMill

If I could choose, I would have this girl.


----------



## MHDDOG2016

Can someone post pics of what they mean by "Open Face"?


----------



## RuthMill

Lola open face


----------



## Emmamay03

I wanted to post my smoothie boy Barley at almost 12 weeks x


----------



## Janey153

Here's Barney (and Lucille!) who started out as a smoothie, and now I've no idea how he'll turn out !


----------



## TanzyRose

My smoothie, Tanzy. Her fur is still changing, so not sure how she will end up. She's 5 months. I'm pretty much obessed with her! She's 3/4 american cocker and 1/4 miniature poodle.


----------



## dsware86

I have found this thread really interesting. All smoothies look equally gorgeous. It does seem like some start as smoothies and get thicker coats with age.
Out of interest what crosses are your smoothies. F1? F1b? Or even F2
As this could in part play a role. An f2 would make sense if they get the smooth coat gene from both parents, as well as f1b with cockapoo x spaniel...
Any of you had experience of f1 smoothies or f1b with cockapoo x poodle?


----------



## TanzyRose

Tanzy above is an F1b. F1 Cockapoo mother and American cocker spaniel father. You don't see too many English cockers in South Carolina. In fact, I haven't seen one since I was a child. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------

